# Post pics of your divided tanks here!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking for the best brand divider for my 10 gallon... one that is stable as well as attractive  Please post pics of your divided tanks and include what brand divider you use, or how you made your own divider!

Thanks!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my 29 gallon divided into 3. It's still setup this way just with different decor  I used the divider thread we have here at bettafish!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have two divided tanks.
This one is a 6.6 gallon, I bought the divider at petco. A brand called Penn Plax, I had to cut it to fit because of this tanks odd shape. The only bad thing about it is it is completely see through:








This next one is my divided 10 gallon. I bought the divider at a LPS called NorthWest Seed and Pet. The brand is Lee's AQ2. This one is alot harder to see through:


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have any divided tanks, but I am considering getting a 10-gallon and dividing it, so I am interested in this thread as well. Good pictures so far!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Goomba3 said:


> I don't have any divided tanks, but I am considering getting a 10-gallon and dividing it, so I am interested in this thread as well. Good pictures so far!


me too


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

My two divided tanks. First is a 5 gallon.










My second is a 10 gallon.










I made my own dividers from craft mesh and paper/folder binders.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Rogue619: You tanks and Bettas are beautiful! I really like your blue CT.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

I plant to upgrade them into seprate tanks one day, but just spent HEAPS on 2 new 5 gal tanks for 2 bettas comming from thiland.
Really wish australia had fish tanks as cheap as america/canada, 
2, 5 gal tanks here cost me 100 bucks bahhh


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, maybe I'm as dumb as a stone, but could someone please explain to me how (if the tanks are divided) even heating and filteration occurs?

I would consider this option (as a back up for sorority sisters that are malajusted) but I don't understand how it works...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heating and filtration are still able to occur evenly when the tank's divider is perferated (has holes) large enough for water, etc, to smoothly pass through, but not bettas 

This is mine!  I just set it up. Im getting new plants later today!









Maccie's side:








Part of Alle's:









*Whooops. Mine's a modified TopFin Divider Kit (10 gal), I used the bindings and top claps, but not the mesh, it wasnt long or tall enough for my slightly larger than normal width tank. I used Some cheap crocheting mesh from a craft store in its place, its prettier and IMO stronger..


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

There are holes in the plastic that the water can flow through.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

pewpewpew,

Ahhhhhh.... thank you!

Love your divided tank, btw. The dinosaur is a nice touch, lol!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Aluyasha,

Thank you too!

I kept seeing divided tanks with plexiglass dividers - they didn't look very 'meshy'. They look solid! I couldn't figure out how the water was circulating..


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sometimes the water in plexiglass ones DONT! D: but most have holes drilled in them.
And thanks! Its a silly little thing ;D


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

@ Sherleelee: The betta on the left looks like my Cheep-Cheep!

Here's a picture of my 10-gallon divided tank. The info on how I did it and what I used is in its own thread. I just put the first of 3 fish in tonight and I need to wait for my next paycheck to get some decor, but this is what it looks like so far:


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Goomba3 said:


> @ Sherleelee: The betta on the left looks like my Cheep-Cheep!
> 
> Here's a picture of my 10-gallon divided tank. The info on how I did it and what I used is in its own thread. I just put the first of 3 fish in tonight and I need to wait for my next paycheck to get some decor, but this is what it looks like so far:


What is that fake plant you have in with the betta! looks awsome i want one


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I forgot exactly what it's called. I got it at Petsmart, kind of expensive for its size. There are two types, a bigger one with blue/purple petals, and the white one. I originally got the blue one for Edwin because he was very shy and didn't eat unless no one was watching. But then I got this one because it looks better with his color, though he's really come around and doesn't hide any more. It's really soft, made of rubber, so no pokey parts. Here's a link, though I didn't see the orange one in stock at the store:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3079183


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

whenever I used to see a divided betta tank I always thought of the possibility that bettas can smell each other through the divider


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

How would i block the divider? ive got a 5gal divided, but it really stresses my guy out. ive put some plants, but he tries as hard as he can to see through it.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are mine! I go with this divider cause its a very clear plastic with wide holes. When it gets dirty it is VERY easy to clean! It also looks better IMO cause its so clear. You will see the fish kinda run into it forgetting its there 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...sult&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CIIBEPMCMAk4FA#


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea. i have a mean guy on one side, and all he does is flare -.- hes a taibliter now, he gets so anxious. i dont have anywhere else to put him, atm, so hes in a vase floating, and it makes him feel better haha


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Deffinately giving me some ideas on what im going to divide my tank with


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

These are clever and beautiful!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

coolcucumber said:


> Yea. i have a mean guy on one side, and all he does is flare -.- hes a taibliter now, he gets so anxious. i dont have anywhere else to put him, atm, so hes in a vase floating, and it makes him feel better haha


 Idk what kind of divider you're using, but you can go to a craft store and buy crocheting mesh (PLASTIC) in a dark color and place it flush against your current divider to make it really hard to see through but still without obstructing it.
It worked for me, though I had a big chunk missing from it (which made it a little usless x_X)

I bought mine from Michael's craft stores, it was like "7" something, and only 50cents.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I did the same, PewPew. but i used white, because i thought the black would be too dark -.- I bought my divider, in that tank though, for 16 bucks. my other tank has the DIY one


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

coolcucumber said:


> I did the same, PewPew. but i used white, because i thought the black would be too dark -.- I bought my divider, in that tank though, for 16 bucks. my other tank has the DIY one


 I mean like put two of they diy ones together, so the little squares go like this [|][|] so its super hard to see


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

i would, but that would mean i wasteed 16bucks.but i might stick a DIY one there beside the expensive one haha

thanks for the advice


----------

